# child support from government - father unknown



## singsong (Dec 9, 2009)

hello,

i have a question i don't know who to turn to with. i do know the father of the child i am pregnant with, but i don't want to involve him in any way (he does know about the baby) for personal reasons and it is mutual. can i just say father unknown, that it was a one night stand and i don't know where they are, when i go to the doctor / social services, and get child support still? how does it work, what is the procedure?

i am very early in my pregnancy and i want to find out about this before contacting the doctor, as they will be asking a million questions and i want to be prepared.

i would be extremely grateful for any help as i am confused and sad and also very skint.

many thanks x


----------



## singsong (Dec 9, 2009)

hello all,

after previously having considered IUI, i got pregnant by accident recently and i only found out i was pregnant the other day. it is a very difficult situation with the father, for reasons i can't go into on personal grounds, and i went on here hoping for some emotional support and some pointers in terms of where i stand legally on not disclosing the father's identity officially - in terms of child support etc, as well as the name on the birth certificate.

i would very much like to hear from others who are either in similar situations or know how the system works. i have never been pregnant before and i am very excited, but also a little terrified about the legal practicalities.


----------



## andytash12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello Singsong!

Im sorry I cant help but didn't wanna read and run! Congrats on your bfp too! Im sure the girls on here will be a great help as everyone is so supportive!

Stay positive!

Tash xxxx


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Singsong

There is currently no legal obligation for you to name your child's father on the birth certificate, and you are quite entitled to leave the father's details section blank if you wish.  The same applies during the pregnancy.

Whilst I am by no means an expert in Benefits Law, I understand that some means-tested benefits can be withdrawn if you do not disclose your child's father's identity (the logic being that he should support your child rather than the state) and this is something you may want to watch in the longer term.

Best of luck with the pregnancy.

Natalie


----------

